#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] [網聚]狼版中部公開聚會

## Wolfy

原本是渥克斯大大. 因為11月的第二個周末有空來台中玩.
我也正好有空可以出來. 他想說阿就看看能不能邀多一點售出來見見面.


         ****  所以.日期算是已經確定不會變更的了 ****


我想也不錯. 可是獸一多. 一來接送會很困難. 二來住宿也變成問題.
於是決定星期六晚上以住宿旅館的方式解決住宿問題.

會挑選多人一間的那種. 盡可能的把費用往下降.

如果不能允許在外過夜的. 也是可以只參加其中一天的來見見大家.
(當然就見不到只參加另一天的獸了)

活動...這是最傷腦筋的事情...我一向不會辦活動.
所以還在思考中....不過划船好像可以在考慮一次.
(上次沒划到~~~怨念.....)

另外去大坑爬登山步道也在考慮中
(有益健康可是會很累就是了XD)

男女都可以洗的大眾池溫泉.也是選項之ㄧ.

當然. 也可以找的好場地. 可以吃東西喝東西.
還可以現場塗鴉的地方聊天.

總之因為時間很多. 活動不多的話時間可以很寬裕.
主要就是大家有見面比較重要嘛.

還有什麼不錯的建議也可以提出來討論一下.

逛夜市? 考慮考慮...
兩年前20隻獅迷逛逢甲夜市...
感覺好像很容易走丟.^^|||(主辦人的最怕)
不過也不排除啦.

此外...考慮到外地來的獸的交通時程...
第一天通常都是約11點左右集合.
第二天的白天會比較多的活動時間.

預計解散時間是星期天的下午4點~6點之間

暫時先這樣... 由於要先確認房間數.
報名截止日是11月7號(星期一)

旅館我會先去問價格.到時候會補充在這邊.

-------------------------------------------------------
另外雖然說是公開聚會...
可是考慮到提斯好像月中桃園也有一場.
萬一時間衝到.又答應提斯在先的.請以提斯那邊優先.
(還是希望不要衝到呀~~~)
-------------------------------------------------------

然後. 我個人的請求...醜話講在先.
請不要跑來問我有誰要去有誰不去.
這樣我會很傷腦筋.原則上是本版的網友就可以來參加.

然後希望有報名的能尊重主辦人. 有團隊精神一點. 不要隨便脫隊.
有不舒服或適任何理由想要離開的請跟我講一下.
不要一聲不響的就走掉.(非常不喜歡這樣!!!)

(這樣還會有人參加嗎?XDDD)

目前報名的獸:
豆腐.海豚.小熊貓.犬鬼.瘋虎.庫羅.狐狸.辛巴.咪汪.渥克斯.幼狼
只參加第一天的獸:KUBI. 小犬. 白龍
命狼未確定參加哪一天. 百香果第一天晚餐亂入

----------


## PandaTwo

> 原本是渥克斯大大. 因為11月的第二個周末有空來台中玩.
> 我也正好有空可以出來. 他想說阿就看看能不能邀多一點售出來見見面.


有會被賣掉的可能～
XD




> ****  所以.日期算是已經確定不會變更的了 ****
> 
> 
> 我想也不錯. 可是獸一多. 一來接送會很困難. 二來住宿也變成問題.
> 於是決定星期六晚上以住宿旅館的方式解決住宿問題.
> 
> 會挑選多人一間的那種. 盡可能的把費用往下降.
> 
> 如果不能允許在外過夜的. 也是可以只參加其中一天的來見見大家.
> ...


哦哦～～再划一次船嗎？
那我要再霸佔海豚一次～^^
海豚的划船技巧超棒的～




> 另外去大坑爬登山步道也在考慮中
> (有益健康可是會很累就是了XD)
> 
> 男女都可以洗的大眾池溫泉.也是選項之ㄧ.
> 
> 當然. 也可以找的好場地. 可以吃東西喝東西.
> 還可以現場塗鴉的地方聊天.
> 
> 總之因為時間很多. 活動不多的話時間可以很寬裕.
> 主要就是大家有見面比較重要嘛.


我建議可以玩幾個遊戲～
記得上次提斯也有準備一些～
不過因為時間關係所以最後沒玩～
這次既然時間多的話，可以問問提斯他那時有哪些有趣的遊戲可以提供～
^_^




> 還有什麼不錯的建議也可以提出來討論一下.
> 
> 逛夜市? 考慮考慮...
> 兩年前20隻獅迷逛逢甲夜市...
> 感覺好像很容易走丟.^^|||(主辦人的最怕)
> 不過也不排除啦.


一開始看成20年前兩隻獅迷～
嚇我一跳！
^^




> 此外...考慮到外地來的獸的交通時程...
> 第一天通常都是約11點左右集合.
> 第二天的白天會比較多的活動時間.
> 
> 預計解散時間是星期天的下午4點~6點之間
> 
> 暫時先這樣... 由於要先確認房間數.
> 報名截止日是11月7號(星期一)
> 
> 旅館我會先去問價格.到時候會補充在這邊.


行李方面，是會先check-in在出去玩～
還是要帶著玩到晚上在去check-in？




> -------------------------------------------------------
> 另外雖然說是公開聚會...
> 可是考慮到提斯好像月中桃園也有一場.
> 萬一時間衝到.又答應提斯在先的.請以提斯那邊優先.
> (還是希望不要衝到呀~~~)
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 然後. 我個人的請求...醜話講在先.
> 請不要跑來問我有誰要去有誰不去.
> ...


不會有人參加～

只會有獸參加～
XD

----------


## Wolfy

> 我建議可以玩幾個遊戲～
> 記得上次提斯也有準備一些～
> 不過因為時間關係所以最後沒玩～
> 這次既然時間多的話，可以問問提斯他那時有哪些有趣的遊戲可以提供～


我最不會帶團康了...而且也不太容易被帶起來.
有誰自認是團康高手的可以來密我阿.
我再來找看看什麼場地適合.




> 行李方面，是會先check-in在出去玩～
> 還是要帶著玩到晚上在去check-in？


會先把行李放到旅館CHECK-IN再出來玩.

----------


## SHIBA INU

原本跟simba約好的活動經過討論後發現可以用另外的時間解決，所以先幫simba報名囉!!
至於我因為不確定禮拜六會不會突然接到訂單而趕工或加班，所以先按下不報，真想說：女生可以在我家過夜*淚*

----------


## 狐狸

我也要報名!!!


不過...希望行程能夠好一點..


我可不想再無意間就度過啦...~"~

----------


## Ming

我想去但不過夜
至於哪一天....看行程吧

----------


## Wolfy

剛剛打了電話.詢問了一下大致上的價格.
確定住宿的費用每個人可以壓在320~380元(還有可能再往下降的可能)
而且假如有獸願意3獸擠兩人床的話.
還有使用加人頭的方式. 一個人頭(獸頭?) 加200元.
有附盥洗用具還有枕頭^^

然後我粗略的計畫一下行程

11月12號

早上11點在火車站的出口處集合.
人到齊的話. 先帶有要住宿的獸去飯店CHECK IN放行李

然後去德安購物中心用午餐. 那邊的桌子還蠻適合塗鴉的XD(現場塗鴉時間XD)
午餐大約是100元(購物中心的美食街都是這個價錢)
當然以可以先去外面的便利超商買吃的去坐.

那邊有遊樂場. 會打太鼓. 會玩跳舞機的可以表演一下XD(自費行程)

大約下午3點. 帶去台中公園. 
想划船的可以划. 一艘船一個小時200元.
可以最多3隻獸坐一艘的話...分擔起來比較便宜.
也可以兩隻獸一艘. 那一隻就是要100元

晚上預計在火鍋店(趣味一下)吃晚餐....(187元)
或是去一中街吃夜市(費用就看個人怎麼吃了)
這兩種方式由大家來決定.統一選出一種.

然後就先帶回飯店盥洗休息. 想出去逛逛的請攜伴.. 還有帶手機.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

第二天(11月13號)

8點起床.8點半出發...搭乘公車前往大坑登山步道.
然後再大坑的東山溫泉泡大眾池
中午以前回到台中車站.

下午前往狗餐廳(北極)看大狗狗
或是前往科博館逛逛
(也是可以由大家來選擇統一決定的)

然後再傍晚之前結束這次的活動.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

這個只是先擬出來的草案啦.
是可以討論的.
只是先給大家有個感覺. 大概是什麼樣的逛法這樣.
當然假如我沒有找到適當的交通工具的話.
第二天大坑的行程也可能去不成.(除非人數少於10隻又正好有兩台車)
總之就等星期一大家報名的結果在做最後的討論吧.

----------


## SHIBA INU

看情況我最快可以參加到第一天的晚餐時間^^"
還是錯過划船了....

啊!忘了!! 

我要報名~但是我禮拜六的晚餐時間才能到

----------


## Wolfy

> 看情況我最快可以參加到第一天的晚餐時間^^"
> 還是錯過划船了....
> 
> 啊!忘了!! 
> 
> 我要報名~但是我禮拜六的晚餐時間才能到


女生的住宿問題怎麼辦?
目前只有你報名還好解決XDDD
假如只有兩位女性要過夜的話.
住宿費用會比較高喔~

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 女生的住宿問題怎麼辦?
> 目前只有你報名還好解決XDDD
> 假如只有兩位女性要過夜的話.
> 住宿費用會比較高喔~


照兩年前的方法：來我家吧XP
(已經報備過老媽囉!!)
我一個人也是回我家啊^^"

----------


## sanari

我要去的話，費用List大概如下
來回車費：５２０元（坐客運，如果買來回票會比較便宜）
公車費：約１５０元

第一天
午餐費：１００元
遊樂場：．．．應該不會玩吧，所以０元
划船：．．．，可能不會去划吧，０～１００元
晚餐費：１８７元／吃夜市：不太喜歡吃晚餐０～５０元

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

第二天(11月13號)

大坑的東山溫泉泡大眾池：估計約２５０元
狗餐廳(北極)看大狗狗：約２００元／前往科博館逛逛：估計約２００

------------------------------------------------------------------------

費用大約是１５００至２０００元
費用有點吃緊．．．

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 我要去的話，費用List大概如下
> 來回車費：５２０元（坐客運，如果買來回票會比較便宜）
> 公車費：約１５０元
> 
> 第一天
> 午餐費：１００元
> 遊樂場：．．．應該不會玩吧，所以０元
> 划船：．．．，可能不會去划吧，０～１００元
> 晚餐費：１８７元／吃夜市：不太喜歡吃晚餐０～５０元
> ...


科博館沒那麼貴喔!!主要的展示場：學生70；成票100
除非有要去太空劇場或立體劇場、植物園等等，那就不只是200了

----------


## 狐狸

我來補充一下....



""趣味一下""火鍋187元是可以吃到飽的!!!


有很多肉.菜.火鍋料.飯.雞塊.飲料.冰淇淋之類的~~~


如果省去中餐....晚上一起去吃到飽是不錯的選擇~~(也蠻省錢的)


大致看一下....我只喜歡禮拜二的行程XD"....不過似乎有點趕?!?!









我也想在高雄辦...XD"~(下次吧~)


如果....................如果........... 



去清靜的話呢..........XD?????? 



清靜草原+玩羊+高山冷空氣烤肉(火鍋)之旅?!....XD" 




不知道有沒有專車......

----------


## VODKA狼

溫泉大好!
狗餐廳對於喜歡大狗狗的獸去還不錯
划船....好貴囧"

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

划船是比較無所謂
(迷之音:只不過是小時候翻船嚇到你就這樣XD)


不過狗狗餐廳和溫泉一定要排阿!!!!(這是最期待的部分)
哈哈
看來這次會玩的很開心

----------


## sanari

> 划船是比較無所謂
> (迷之音:只不過是小時候翻船嚇到你就這樣XD)


不會游泳．．．一翻船可能要用水上活動的最高境界之*水上浮屍*




> 不過狗狗餐廳和溫泉一定要排阿!!!!(這是最期待的部分)
> 哈哈
> 看來這次會玩的很開心


沒記錯溫泉的大眾池要著泳褲吧...orz
狗狗餐廳...我家的狗讓我有殺他們的衝動說

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

滿想去的XD"
我也住台中的說~~XDDD"
不過應該是不能吧...畢竟連跟同學出去的經驗都沒@@

----------


## 狼嚎

> 滿想去的XD"
> 我也住台中的說~~XDDD"
> 不過應該是不能吧...畢竟連跟同學出去的經驗都沒@@


同甘共苦阿...
其實看到這些活動都滿想去的...
就因為某些因素...如下...

最重要的其中一個因素...就是...
我生性害臊XDD←太害羞了XD
排除這個因素 第二就是...
家庭因素吧...
畢竟我不常跟同學出門 更何況去過2天1夜的...
而且不是跟同學出去...如果要去個2天1夜的話爸媽99%會問跟誰去...
實在是滿麻煩的...

----------


## KUBI kitsune

因為是住台中所以沒關係~
更何況是一天而已~

我先預約12號~
我跟我老闆請假一天
幫我留位子吧~

----------


## 藍狼

我跟小犬也要報名@@

但是只能去一天@@

----------


## 修諾斯

> 同甘共苦阿...
> 其實看到這些活動都滿想去的...
> 就因為某些因素...如下...
> 
> 最重要的其中一個因素...就是...
> 我生性害臊XDD←太害羞了XD
> 排除這個因素 第二就是...
> 家庭因素吧...
> 畢竟我不常跟同學出門 更何況去過2天1夜的...
> ...


遇到這種情況...
*語言自動替換程式啟動！！*
小提都自動把"網友、筆友、族員、盟友等等等"全部替換成"同學"
反正國小、國中、高中~隨便挑一個出來用XDDD

不過要不是現在高三，我也會四處趴趴走...>"<

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

可是如果是連跟"同學"出門的經驗都沒有幾次的話
突然說要跟同學出去玩一定會讓家長覺得怪怪的吧....
至少也會問是誰@@"

----------


## Wolfy

對了...有重要的事情忘了講...

*有參加第二天行程的請記得多帶一套換洗衣服還有"泳褲泳帽"*

----------


## Wolfang

> 可是如果是連跟"同學"出門的經驗都沒有幾次的話
> 突然說要跟同學出去玩一定會讓家長覺得怪怪的吧....
> 至少也會問是誰@@"


就說要做功課
要出去找些資料採訪一下，如何^^?

----------


## 無名犬鬼

還能報名嗎？
我也要報兩天行程的...
可以吧？

----------


## PandaTwo

嗯嗯～

因為優狼說要在這邊報名才算～
所以就來貼了～

嗯嗯～
我會去吧～
救降～
^^

----------


## ocarina2112

會去

就這樣~

----------


## 無名犬鬼

哇哇哇～
我也幫某獸報名
瘋虎也要報兩天
他也在狼版出沒啦，但是似乎是防火牆讓他不能在這發文

----------


## sanari

那目前統計的結果是
可以去兩天的獸有以下的１０名
V狼
狐狸
辛巴
咪汪
渥克斯
幼狼
小熊貓
ocarina2112
犬鬼
瘋虎

不過聽小熊貓說，海豚應該也會去．．．

只能去一天的獸有以下的７名
KUBI（只參加第一天）
小犬（只參加第一天）
白龍（只參加第一天）
命狼（兩天中某一天亂入）
Ming（兩天中某一天亂入）
百香果（第一天晚餐出現）

----------


## 海豚

^~^ 那就包含我啦!! 
也是兩天現在要調假期還真難
會沒錢領阿~"~

----------


## 狼魂

報第一天行程  
卡在期中考週 沒辦法一直待著 orz^
另外晚上有可能考慮時間問題 
先跑回東海 繼續被書壓  "囧>

----------


## Michile

> 我看我今天晚上加班受理好了XDDD
> 
> 最新報名資訊我再貼一次(這篇將會變成自動浮動的文章XD?)
> 
> 我明天會去定旅館.還有尋找公車路線(現在才找~~~很混喔~~~)


希望找得到^^;
不過有想到要找，至少比前一天才發現沒找這個還來得好吧XD?




> 另外....假如第二天沒辦法8點半以前到達台中車站的...
> 可能不適合單獨參加第二天的行程.
> 因為中午以前幾乎都在大坑山區.
> 除非只想跟大家一起在狗餐廳吃個飯就解散.


爬山爬山?!
那麼，我也報名，兩天行程：3
麻煩你們了~還請多指教~^_<~

不過，是11/12早上11點集合啊…?@@

----------


## 狐狸

人數確認請務必前往

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=3758


報名至禮拜二早上九點截止...

截止後因為訂旅館的關係...

請勿擅自取消

謝謝

----------


## ocarina2112

我不會去了

不要把我加在上面...

----------


## 狼馬

在下在下在下~~~!!!!

參加第一天晚餐場和和第二天的行程 ( 由於沒有假期了，所以當晚會在店內值班過夜 T.T ) 第二天一早出發到台中車站去 ^^ 8:30　恩頭文字Ｄ音樂預備＂衝＂啊 ～～～～～ XD

Ps
To 命狼
　　你要的東西我已經搞定了 ^^ 當天與會的時候會給你的~!

----------


## Wolfy

轉貼一下命狼提供的資料
有關大坑的

1號步道：
　　全長約1500公尺，從大坑圓環沿著東山路往中興嶺方向直走，至濁水巷右轉上山，約5公里即可到達1號步道登山口；如不右轉濁水巷，直走東山路經過東山樂園，至雙連橋右轉上山，約2公里即可到達1號登山步道口。該處設有停車場乙座，從登山口開始約15分鐘路程。
　　位於１號登山步道前段有體能鍛鍊場，面積約二公頃，區內有涼亭、體能鍛鍊設備、木棧道、迷宮等十餘項簡易兒童親子遊憩設施，該區因位於森林地帶，林木參天，加上本府加以綠美化後，可謂典型森林遊樂公園。再繼續沿著步道往上爬，才是真正1號登山步道起點，途中繞過果園、竹林、懸崖峭壁，該段步道起起伏伏，由山頂直衝溪谷，沿著谷地景觀，再徐徐而上，約一個半小時即可到達1號步道終點。與5號步道交接處設有露天亭及涼亭各乙座，不遠處可見片片白雪的廣東油桐。

資料來源:
http://406.travel-web.com.tw/

----------


## KUBI kitsune

幼狼~
我可能4點過後才會過去找你們喔~
(死公司不讓俺請假......Q口Q)

道時我會跟海豚國王連絡~

----------


## Ming

小鬼兩天也都會去的(住百香家)!! 所以請大家忍耐一下吵雜的聲音~~~
覺得太吵的　請保持距離請保持距離(狼馬?xD)
誰要耳塞請預先在這裡申請，命狼免費提供~~

小鬼說他也要爬山，也答應絕對不哭或抱怨累，所以就決定帶去啦~~
(幼狼說如果爬山沒有一起行動的話會比較麻煩...萬一走不動會不會被扔下山谷呀...xDDDDDD)

----------


## VODKA狼

我也要參加這次的活動
2天都去+過夜

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

請問狗餐廳吃飯預計是幾點?

----------


## Wolfy

> 請問狗餐廳吃飯預計是幾點?


預計是下午一點. 地點...北極寵物生活館

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

有機會的話...狗餐廳的部分還滿想去亂入的XD"
(好像晚了  :Shocked:  )

----------


## Wolfy

> 有機會的話...狗餐廳的部分還滿想去亂入的XD"
> (好像晚了  )


想單獨參加參加第二天的... 交通問題可能得自己解決.
狗餐廳的話...我可能會定位. 
薩仔有確定要來嗎?

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

晚上在問問看

時間有一點跟補習沖到...(2點的課)
那時候會橋看看
交通的話...請我媽載吧....@@

----------- ( 三個小時後 XD ) -------------版主:我把連續的文合併

我媽說可以囉~ 
那天確定是去北極沒錯吧? 
時間是大約下午1點齁? 
不過我可能去一下下而已@@" 
還要補習

----------


## lion

活動報名更正! 酷必小獅 預計參加2天活動
其中不含第1天住宿
大坑活動交通工具為3號車[非飯店出發]

帶來驚奇與歡樂![← x的 這是廣告嗎!?]

----------


## ocarina2112

再來報名了
加個一下吧
兩天都到

----------


## SHIBA INU

臨時被放大假~~~禮拜六不用工作囉^^y
所以我兩天行程都會參加~

----------


## 月狼

有鑒於現在期中考逼近，課業壓力十分的大，於是為了紓解壓力(踹飛)


決定參加第一天的行程。

----------


## Wolfy

最新報名資訊(這篇將會變成自動浮動的文章XD?)

目前報名的獸:
V狼.阿米.海豚.小熊貓.犬鬼.瘋虎.狐狸.辛巴.渥克斯.幼狼
(也就是說有十個男生要住宿旅館)
(以上這些請攜帶泳褲泳帽)
只參加第一天的獸:月狼. 小犬. 白龍. 狼魂
百香果,酷必獅,命狼攜帶小鬼參加全部行程不住旅館. 
狼馬第一天晚餐時加入.不住旅館可是參加第二天行程
(有參加第二天者請攜帶泳褲泳帽)
KUBI 第一天下午四點以後亂入.只參加一天.
薩卡魯瓦第二天的中餐於北及寵物餐廳亂入.
庫羅參加第一天的行程還有第二天的聚餐

*最新消息*
旅館已經訂好了... 位於車站附近的巧合大飯店
定了兩間5人房. 每隻獸的住宿費用是320元
第一天的午餐預定80~100 晚餐預訂190
東山樂園的優待票也找到門路買了....一張190元
東山樂園網址 http://www.tungshan.com.tw/main.php
目前很幸運的...第二天的活動.有三輛轎車可以使用.其中兩台會從飯店出發
沒有提供車子的將把原本要搭乘公車的費用拿來補貼給提供車子的獸.每隻的費用是120元
划船活動原則上希望大家儘可能的參與.兩獸一船的話.每獸100元(一船最多可載3隻)
怕落水的..他們也備有救生衣可以借
北極寵物餐廳的餐點最多不會超過200元(火鍋的話)


** 請注意 **
如果有決定要在吃飯時間或是活動時間亂入者.
基於禮貌. 請在這邊報名一下讓大家有所期待.
不要說來就來. 說不來就不來. 這樣不太禮貌.

由於報名截止後我有借到車了...所以第二天大坑的行程的部分.
基於安全還有玩的愉快的理由....一台車只能坐五隻.
因此限定報名截止前報名者參加..恕無法加人. 
敬請見諒.

----------


## C牛

嗯...
明天由於德安迪諾快要辦比賽了所以會去那邊幫忙測試鼓面和調感應
有機會的話可能會遇到啦...中餐到去台中公園前那段時間應該會亂入吧(不過真要亂入的話可能要知道大概時間勒)
其他行程就還是不會參加到哩

----------


## Wolfy

> 嗯...
> 明天由於德安迪諾快要辦比賽了所以會去那邊幫忙測試鼓面和調感應
> 有機會的話可能會遇到啦...中餐到去台中公園前那段時間應該會亂入吧


其實第一天的行程相當的鬆散.
大概中午12點~下午3點左右不是在地下美食街(真的美食嗎)
要不然應該也是在德安的迪諾(反正就是遊樂場?)
看來是有很大的機會可以遇到囉.

----------

